# 4 Season Test: 2007 S6 Sedan – Introduction



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

There’s a new entrant in our long-term test fleet - Audi’s impressive new S6. With a large, weighty chassis and 6-speed automatic transmission, the brawny executive sedan may not be the first car to pop into the mind of a driving purist, but a dream-list of equipment topped off with an Audi-tuned version of the Lamborghini Gallardo’s V10 will make any car-buff think twice. Add kids to the mix or a blatant fetish for lavish interior space and the executive class S6 seals the deal with authority.
* Full Story *


----------



## Quattroplay (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: 4 Season Test: 2007 S6 Sedan – Introduction ([email protected])*

Wow! If you got the S6 for $80,000, then you made out like a bandit. I agree the S6 is an amazing sports sedan. The S6 is refined and elegant, yet has enough prodigous power to get you in trouble. I got my first speeding ticket in 20 + years in my S6. He just dares you to go fast. Along with my A8L W12, the S6 is definitely the best Audi I have owned - and I've owned more than 10. 
As for the price though, mine came in more around $92,000 with additional options of a 20" rim package (must ask your dealer for it), full leather, solar sunroof, and every assist imaginable and some other goodies available for the S6. Was the S6 worth the price - you damn better believe it was!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif






























_Modified by Quattroplay at 7:18 PM 4/16/2008_


_Modified by Quattroplay at 7:19 PM 4/16/2008_


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: 4 Season Test: 2007 S6 Sedan – Introduction (Quattroplay)*

a dream


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: 4 Season Test: 2007 S6 Sedan – Introduction (Quattroplay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quattroplay* »_Wow! If you got the S6 for $80,000, then you made out like a bandit. I agree the S6 is an amazing sports sedan. The S6 is refined and elegant, yet has enough prodigous power to get you in trouble. I got my first speeding ticket in 20 + years in my S6. He just dares you to go fast. Along with my A8L W12, the S6 is definitely the best Audi I have owned - and I've owned more than 10. 
As for the price though, mine came in more around $92,000 with additional options of a 20" rim package (must ask your dealer for it), full leather, solar sunroof, and every assist imaginable and some other goodies available for the S6. Was the S6 worth the price - you damn better believe it was!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif






























_Modified by Quattroplay at 7:18 PM 4/16/2008_

_Modified by Quattroplay at 7:19 PM 4/16/2008_

Sounds like you got some cool kit on your car. Sticker on ours was $79K. Which 20s does yours have? Got pics? I've been looking for an upgrade and am eyeing the 20-inch RS4-look wheel sold for the A8. My contact at Audi of America tells me offset is slightly different though and I'm concerned about rubbing.


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: 4 Season Test: 2007 S6 Sedan – Introduction ([email protected])*

George, I read that there is a chip that will give you the full 450hp, instead of the detuned 435hp, and will remove the speed limiter


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: 4 Season Test: 2007 S6 Sedan – Introduction (iwantanaudi)*

i just sent this in an IM to george but figured others may want to read this as well..
we had an S6 in our shop that had a leak from somewhere in the transmission seal. So to fix it the tech had to take out the center section of the exhaust. so it was basically headers to Cats and that was it. MY LORD the thing sounded like a 1/4 mile built muscle car waiting to drag race. if i had the car i would do an electronicly controlled dump valve to bring the sound of Hades to the car at the touch of a button.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: 4 Season Test: 2007 S6 Sedan – Introduction (iwantanaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iwantanaudi* »_George, I read that there is a chip that will give you the full 450hp, instead of the detuned 435hp, and will remove the speed limiter

That would be MTM I believe. I researched what's out there when I knew we were getting the car. I found the MTM release (on this website), and emailed Hoppen about it since they distribute MTM in the USA. Mike Hoppen responded that they thought they could make it work but that it didn't happen. 
Too bad, as I'm not sure the two engines are mechanically any different. I had been very hopeful.


----------



## Quattroplay (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: 4 Season Test: 2007 S6 Sedan – Introduction ([email protected])*

I am surprised your Audi HQ rep is not aware of the 20" rim package for the S6, although I doubt many choose it. The offset for the 20" rims is less than the 19" rims so fitting is easy. There is no rubbing obviously and the wheel well of the A6 is quite large. The S6 has the front fenders more flared so you have more play in the front anyway. 
I do not have pics at this time to upload. But the rims are the 20" Five-Arm Wing design. I would highly recommend avoiding the RS4 rims as they have too much open space and would diminish the look of the S6. The 20" described above are similar to design as the stock 19" but with mor drama and flare. They give the S6 the look it deserves.


----------



## valentine1 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: 4 Season Test: 2007 S6 Sedan – Introduction ([email protected])*

S6 Automatic. You may as well buy a Mustang.
I drive an S4 Avant 6 speed. Please read again... SIX SPEED (as in manual). These cars should be made solely in manual. Anyone who wants the joy of an S-car should only be allowed to do so if they are willing do depress a clutch pedal. I am sick of seeing so many S-audis with Automatic. I don't care if the R8 race car is an automatic with buttons on the steering wheel like a video game. At least Audi got it right with the real R8 and the machined aluminum gear slots for the stickshift. It probably takes a bit of skill to drive that car well...
Just my humble opinion...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: 4 Season Test: 2007 S6 Sedan – Introduction (Quattroplay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quattroplay* »_I am surprised your Audi HQ rep is not aware of the 20" rim package for the S6, although I doubt many choose it. The offset for the 20" rims is less than the 19" rims so fitting is easy. There is no rubbing obviously and the wheel well of the A6 is quite large. The S6 has the front fenders more flared so you have more play in the front anyway. 
I do not have pics at this time to upload. But the rims are the 20" Five-Arm Wing design. I would highly recommend avoiding the RS4 rims as they have too much open space and would diminish the look of the S6. The 20" described above are similar to design as the stock 19" but with mor drama and flare. They give the S6 the look it deserves.

I know the wheels you're speaking of... the new S8 design. Sounds hot. What tire size did you go with?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: 4 Season Test: 2007 S6 Sedan – Introduction (valentine1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *valentine1* »_S6 Automatic. You may as well buy a Mustang.
I drive an S4 Avant 6 speed. Please read again... SIX SPEED (as in manual). These cars should be made solely in manual. Anyone who wants the joy of an S-car should only be allowed to do so if they are willing do depress a clutch pedal. I am sick of seeing so many S-audis with Automatic. I don't care if the R8 race car is an automatic with buttons on the steering wheel like a video game. At least Audi got it right with the real R8 and the machined aluminum gear slots for the stickshift. It probably takes a bit of skill to drive that car well...
Just my humble opinion...









I prefer manual as well. Thing is, they don't make this engine with a manual, so thus no such thing as a manual S6 or S8 in the current gen anywhere in the world that's not an Audi development research center. If you want manual, you have to go with the S5 or S4, but no current manual takes the torque of the V10 for this application though there is a mid-engine transmission application for the Gallardo and presumably the upcoming V10 R8 road car.


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: 4 Season Test: 2007 S6 Sedan – Introduction ([email protected])*

man i can just imagine the smile gets bigger and bigger the heavier your foot gets into the accelerator pedal! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: 4 Season Test: 2007 S6 Sedan – Introduction (AudiVwMeister)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiVwMeister* »_man i can just imagine the smile gets bigger and bigger the heavier your foot gets into the accelerator pedal! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









The sound is amazing. But when you fill it up, the register sound is louder yet.








cha-ching.


----------



## Andre5 (Mar 24, 2004)

I'm looking forward to your write ups.


----------



## bostons6 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: 4 Season Test: 2007 S6 Sedan – Introduction ([email protected])*

Forget MTM. Unitronic does a chip which removes limiter and bumps up the top end power, combined with a milltek exhaust you get a ridiculous V10 exotic sound and a lot more power. It will make you eager to get up in the morning and drive it, trust me!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: 4 Season Test: 2007 S6 Sedan – Introduction (bostons6)*

Thanks. I'll look into that.


----------



## MylesPH1 (Aug 6, 2000)

*Re: 4 Season Test: 2007 S6 Sedan – Introduction (valentine1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *valentine1* »_S6 Automatic. You may as well buy a Mustang.
I drive an S4 Avant 6 speed. Please read again... SIX SPEED (as in manual). These cars should be made solely in manual. Anyone who wants the joy of an S-car should only be allowed to do so if they are willing do depress a clutch pedal. I am sick of seeing so many S-audis with Automatic. I don't care if the R8 race car is an automatic with buttons on the steering wheel like a video game. At least Audi got it right with the real R8 and the machined aluminum gear slots for the stickshift. It probably takes a bit of skill to drive that car well...
Just my humble opinion...









I generally agreee with manuals over automatics. But my '08 A6 is the first car I've ever bought with an automatic, and I don't think a manual would make sense in a car this size. In all honesty, I miss shifting myself, but I don't wish it came with a manual. Rather it makes me think my NEXT car will be manual, or I need a nice used manual transmission equipped sports car along with it. This car is a large sporting luxury sedan, and the transmission it has fits the mission. 
Mine has the S-line package so it has paddle shifters on the steering wheel, I bet I use them more than 99.9% of the U.S. A6 drivers out there


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: 4 Season Test: 2007 S6 Sedan – Introduction (MylesPH1)*

i had the immense pleasure of driving this particular S6 this weekend. i logged several hours & many miles in it...almost considered this _my_ car this past weekend
_wow_...all i can say is _wow_. such subtle power...such a non police attracting shape







. of course, this car was invisible when it's R8 stablemate was around
but it sure made a huge impression on me. i had the privilege of driving 4 completely different cars the past 3 days and this has got to be my favorite. very comfortable, very easy to drive and when you need it, very powerful
at carlisle, this was parked next to the R8. not surprisingly, crowds flocked to the R8. still, the S6 got plenty of attention and _many_ people loved it
i can't wait to see what george does with it








bill


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: 4 Season Test: 2007 S6 Sedan – Introduction (jebglx)*

Favorite over the R8????








I agree Bill. I expected to like the car, but I really love it. Now, if it just weren't so thirsty when you're heavy-footed.


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: 4 Season Test: 2007 S6 Sedan – Introduction ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Favorite over the R8????









well...i should put it this way:
the R8 is the sexy ass mistress you keep on the side and see every few days but the S6 is the beautiful wife who you want to spend every day for the rest of your life with








bill


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: 4 Season Test: 2007 S6 Sedan – Introduction (jebglx)*

There is a great article in the July Esquire P.58. The S6 being their pick for high-performance sedan. Atypical car review, but great writing.


----------

